# Mike / Eric - Help needed understanding article



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mike / EricI was wondering if you could help me understand exactly what this article is saying about the use of hypnotherapy and IBS. http://www.bmj.org/cgi/content/full/309/69...ch=&FIRSTINDEX= a) Is the article inferring that IBS patients who have success with hypnotherapy have psychological issues?







or is it saying that hypnotherapy can be an effective method for helping people with IBs where other medical methods have been unsuccessful?My gastroenterologist has referred me to this chap as apparantly he is an 'IBS specialist' and I was just curious at to what his approach to IBS is.Thanks,Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, some do have comorbid psychological issues, but not all and more of them seek help it seems because of this. But, it is more B, hypnosis can be the last resort and it is successful where most other treatments fail for the majority of people.For the life of me, I am not sure why they don't start this from the begining, but I think as they learn more they will and it will be a common first line approach.One problem for sure are trained experts like Mike at the moment.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

